# dev Controle Parental sur Mac



## aegir (11 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai encore jamais développé sur Mac.

J'ai dans l'idée de développer un soft de contrôle parental pour le mac. Ce serait en fait un portage et packaging "mac-compliant" des célébrissimes squid/squidguard utilisant les blacklists maintenues à l'université de toulouse.

Pour le moment mon équipement mac est pauvre ( un iBook G4 12" sous OSX 10.3 ), mais je compte m'équiper prochainement d'un mac mini.

Savez vous s'il existe déjà des projets semblables ?

Autrement je suis preneur de toutes les bonnes idées sur le sujet 

Question bête, pour utiliser l'API de l'interface graphique mac, c'est obligatoirement Objective-C ?


----------



## ntx (11 Avril 2007)

aegir a dit:


> Question bête, pour utiliser l'API de l'interface graphique mac, c'est obligatoirement Objective-C ?


Pour Cocoa, ce sera Obj-C (la version Java n'est plus maintenue) mais tu peux mettre du C et de C++ dans un programme Obj-C
Pour un programme C/C++, tu peux utiliser Carbon ou une API non-Apple (Qt, GTK, wxWidget, ...)


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Avril 2007)

aegir a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'ai encore jamais développé sur Mac.
> 
> ...


Sinon il y a d&#233;j&#224; le contr&#244;le parentale int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; OS X : il suffit de faire une session limit&#233; puis de configurer.

Et dans L&#233;opard &#231;a sera encore mieux foutu apparement


----------



## aegir (11 Avril 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Sinon il y a déjà le contrôle parentale intégré à OS X : il suffit de faire une session limité puis de configurer.
> 
> Et dans Léopard ça sera encore mieux foutu apparement



Ah bon expliques ?

On peut faire en sorte qu'un utilisateur ne subisse pas les pubs (ça on peut avec adblok), et que les sites de Q soient zappés, voire que des pages soient zappées sur la base de mots-clefs ?

C'est quoi la "session limitée" ?

Je ne veux pas interdire l'accès à internet, je veux zapper le Q et la pub...


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Avril 2007)

aegir a dit:


> Ah bon expliques ?
> 
> On peut faire en sorte qu'un utilisateur ne subisse pas les pubs (ça on peut avec adblok), et que les sites de Q soient zappés, voire que des pages soient zappées sur la base de mots-clefs ?
> 
> ...


Ah ok alors vaut mieux que tu fasse ton truc &#224; la bien 

Parce que le truc d'Apple, soit j'ai pas compris soit &#231;a interdit tout les sites par d&#233;faut puis on les autorise au fur et &#224; mesure.

Tu peux tester en cr&#233;ant une nouvelle session sans l'autoriser &#224; administrer cet ordinateur, puis dans l'onglet contr&#244;le il faut configurer quelles applications sont utilisablent (dans la config du Finder).

Par contre peut-&#234;tre que &#231;a n'existe que depuis Tiger


----------



## Didjo (15 Avril 2007)

Le jour où un logiciel ou un script (ou même un dromadaire) filtrera correctement tout les sites de cul, a faillit être un jour déjà passé...
Effectivement une loi _Informatique et Liberté _proposait l'obligation, pour un site de cul, d'avoir non pas une extension en .net .com .biz etc. mais .xxx, ce qui aurait permis bon nombre de filtre très bien foutu et très facile à concevoir, voire même à intégrer à un navigateur... Mais c'est c** de députés ont pas voulu... Alors maintenant on peut toujours attendre qu'ils repasse sur cette loi, et on peu toujours essayé de trouver des mots obscènes pour déduire qu'un site est de cul... Mais c'est pas très fiable et facilement détournable par le site en question...

Bon maintenant que j'ai laché ma chose, 
ba je n'ai pas de réponses à ta question


----------



## molgow (15 Avril 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Effectivement une loi _Informatique et Liberté _proposait l'obligation, pour un site de cul, d'avoir non pas une extension en .net .com .biz etc. mais .xxx, ce qui aurait permis bon nombre de filtre très bien foutu et très facile à concevoir, voire même à intégrer à un navigateur... Mais c'est c** de députés ont pas voulu...



Ça n'a pas de sens. Le seul effet d'une telle loi aurait été d'empêcher les Français de développer des sites webs X en .com. Prétériter un secteur économique français sans aucun avantage en contrepartie, c'est quoi l'intérêt ?


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Avril 2007)

molgow a dit:


> Ça n'a pas de sens. Le seul effet d'une telle loi aurait été d'empêcher les Français de développer des sites webs X en .com. Prétériter un secteur économique français sans aucun avantage en contrepartie, c'est quoi l'intérêt ?


Et c'est quoi l'int&#233;r&#234;t de d&#233;velopp&#233; un site de cul en .com ??
Je ne voit pas en quoi cela d&#233;savantagerais ce secteur &#233;conomique ?


----------



## molgow (15 Avril 2007)

De pas pouvoir &#234;tre d&#233;tect&#233; et refus&#233; par un logiciel de contr&#244;le


----------



## Didjo (16 Avril 2007)

Et ça permettrai aux gamins de pas arriver sur ce genre de sites...
Parce-que je penses (dites moi si je me trompe) qu'ils ne sont pas destinés à cette tranche d'âge, et les filtres leur sont donc adaptés. Pour ceux, plus âgés, qui espère tomber sur ces sites, ne leur serait-il pas plus simple d'y accéder si trois lettres leur sont tous communes ?

Nan serieux je pense vraiment pas qu'ils font un bénéfice à maintenir leur .com, net etc...

Mais le sujet du débat n'étant pas celui du topic...


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2007)

sauf que le .xxx, personne n'en veut, car c'est fiché (enfin, ca permet de se faire ficher, trop facilement )
Apres, avec deux trois bons logiciels, tu dois pouvoir arriver a faire un truc pas mal!


----------



## Didjo (17 Avril 2007)

&#171; sauf que le .xxx, personne n'en veut, car c'est fich&#233; (enfin, ca permet de se faire ficher, trop facilement ) &#187;
C'est vrai que sexe.com c'est beaucoup moins fich&#233;... (je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser que cette adresse est donn&#233;e completement au hasard et que je n'ai - je ne vais - m&#234;me pas essay&#233; de confirmer son existence... )

&#171; Apres, avec deux trois bons logiciels, tu dois pouvoir arriver a faire un truc pas mal! &#187;
Donc une m&#232;re de famille doit se payer trois logiciels, de plus en plus cher de surcroit, pour permettre &#224; ces enfants de ne pas tomber sur les insanit&#233;s du web, en plus de son abonnement, parce-que certains co****rds ne veulent pas &#234;tre.... fich&#233;s.

Mais je suis malheureusement d'accord avec toi...
On vit dans un monde, les enfants...


----------

